# How do I get cooking oil(mixture of olive oil and sesame oil) off of feather.



## FeralNinja (Oct 15, 2005)

I make fried rice (this time vegan, and no ingredients that are harmful to pigeon) often using a small wok. Just yesterday, I forgot to dish wash the wok I make fried rice with and instead I just filled it with water and left it on a kitchen sink. When I came home from work today, my pet pigeon looked like she had taken bath and was drying her feathers off. Well, it turns out she tried to take bath in that wok. 

I tried to wash her feathers off using pigeon bath salts, and after her feathers are all dried, her feathers were still oily. 

Any advice on what I should do to get her feather condition back to normal?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Dawn Detergent.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree with Dima.Dawn Detergent.


----------



## FeralNinja (Oct 15, 2005)

So Dawn Detergent is safe to use on pigeon?


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Dawn*

Dawn is what the wild bird rescuers use for cleaning oiled seabirds. It's safe for birds but of course wash it off afterwards.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Do not get it in eyes.I've seen a group of animal lovers use it for baby ducks other birds after getting covered with oil in oil spill accidents in the ocean.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Lefty07 says it best.


----------



## SmplySooz (Oct 21, 2012)

*Clarification*

Dawn Dishwashing Liquid


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes Smplysooz its Dawn Dishwashing Liquid.Thanks.


----------

